# problems with my new/old Tribute-seals, paintwork, lights



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Hi again - Now that I've introduced myself, if I could ask for suggestions re:

-sliding door seal seems to leak leaving the interior panel damp - any suggestions other than replacing seal, ie: something to rejuvinate the one I've got?? 

-overhead lights seem to have 'melted' the contact element that joins to the wires. Seems that headlamp-type bulbs were used - fuse finally blew and alerted me to the problem. Is this normal (the type of bulb) and how should I fix it?? 

- the van was left abandoned in the Scottish weather for about 8 months and the paintwork along with the seals around windows have suffered. I used T cut colour restorer without fabulous results. It's less matte now but not great. Any tips for restoring the finish, also the best stuff to caulk windows and flues with.

For every fab answer, I'll PM the best bread and butter pudding recipe you've ever tasted!!! How's that for motivation...


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

PASS! Sorry. but I do love bread and butter pudding. My neighbour has a boozy version with whisky in it.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

sorry I cant answer all you questions but have you tried colour majic, we prefer it to Tcut, we use that on our van and I think the more you use it the build up will give a better finnish, I will probably be corrected on this by someone who knows more about it :roll: :roll: 


please can I have the recipe :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: well worth a try  


Anne


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the tip! I'll give it a try.

Recipe on its way via a PM - Enjoy!


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

repost.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

bump........maybe everyone is away :?: :?: 
the colour majic I meant was the white colour wax, thats what we use on ours

Anne


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

That's OK- my questions are perhaps a bit hopeless...
I plan on screwing things up worse by attempting them myself, but if can get suggestions, at least I can blame it on someone else!! 

As for the lighting, I think I'll just chuck in the old system all together and install some type of LED fixtures. The seal on the sliding door - i just Vaselined it in hopes of getting it more supple and maybe less leaky. The seals around the exterior windows, flues etc. - marine sealant that I saw on a canal boat site....
There, I've answered most questions myself. I can't wait to get my pudding recipe!!!


----------



## petie (Dec 9, 2007)

*leaking door*

The sliding door on these vans can be quite prone to leaking,usually the door closing brackets just need adjusting, there is a fitting at the top right hand side that gets a lot of abuse from closing the door ,and may need to be checked.Also the two brackets on the front post can lose their plastic inserts leaving the door loose, thus causing problems with dampness.As for the lights,it sounds as if either the bulbs were too strong or the electrical connections were loosely fitted,it would be better to have them replaced with new lights.If your paintwork is discoloured use g3 compound or a good t cut followed by numerous coats of polish.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry jacsprat,We are a friendly helpful bunch on here,honest.
As petie has already said check,tighten or adjust the door closing brackets
which hopefully will close the door tighter.
Also already mentioned a good t-cut/colour restorer should buff the 
paintwork up & remove the oxidisation,when done wash it off & add
polish.

(IF) i remember right white spirit on a rag rejuvenates rubber seals.

Anyway goodluck


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Cheers lads,
I'll be right on it first thing tomorrow. Will let you know how it goes.
Now if you ever need any tips for your next dinner party menu, I'm your girl!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi JacSprat,

my panel van side door needs slamming otherwise, although it looks properly closed there is a slight gap, just close the door and make sure it is flush with panel next to it, if slamming it does not remedy that it needs adjusting as mentioned.

T cut will restore the paint but might take a fair bit of elbow grease, the idea of T cut is to remove a layer of the paint, this then reveals a shinny finish.

As for the light, as you say replace with LED cheaper to run and far more reliable.

As for caulking around windows etc most seem to recommend Silkaflex, bought from most accessory shops 

MHS...Rob


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Rob, I gave the t cut a couple of layers worth, but it still didn't come up very nicely. My arms did fall off though and there's still wax or polish to go. Just been on the web looking for an electric buffer!

Thanks to all for the responses from you helpful lot. Gives me confidence to do it all. The van should look pretty bloomin' great (I sincerely hope) at the end. 
I'm off to France, Spain and Italy for a few months next Monday and want to show off my labour.

Unfortunately just got a recall notice for the waste water tank/brake compensator to add to all the niggly bits. HELL! But there you go, the pitfalls of buying a used van. The price was right tho'...
Nite all!


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine*

Hi JacSprat,

Try Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine. We use quite a few of the Autoglym products on our silver 2006 Tribute. Really good products.

Looking forward to the recipe! :wink:

Stimpy


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine*



Stimpy said:


> Hi JacSprat,
> 
> Try Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine. We use quite a few of the Autoglym products on our silver 2006 Tribute. Really good products.
> 
> ...


Ok Stimpy - many thanks. I'll need something good to hide the swirraling. It's looking a right mess! PM with recipe on its way!


----------

